# Royal Canin?



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy Dry Dog Food

Anyone heard of this brand? Do you think it's okay?


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Brewers rice, chicken by-product meal, brown rice, oat groats, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, chicken fat, natural flavors, dried plain beet pulp, fish oil, sodium silico aluminate, vegetable oil, pea fiber, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, psyllium seed husk, L-lysine, salt, fructooligosaccharides, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, hydrolyzed yeast, DL-methionine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, copper proteinate], chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid.



Ingredients


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

dylan_and_atlas said:


> *Brewers rice*, *chicken by-product *meal, brown rice, oat groats,* corn gluten meal, wheat gluten*, chicken fat, natural flavors, dried plain beet pulp, *fish oil*, sodium silico aluminate, vegetable oil, pea fiber, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, psyllium seed husk, L-lysine, salt, fructooligosaccharides, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, hydrolyzed yeast, DL-methionine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, copper proteinate], chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid.
> Ingredients


*Inferior protein sources leftover from human chain possibly including intestines (parasites) .* Should say Chicken Meal or Beef Meal etc.
*
Leftover low quality remnants from human chain with little to no nutritional value.*​*
UN-Named Fish* - Every ingredient should be named such as Salmon etc

I would use a higher quality kibble such as Fromms, Acana, or Nature's Variety.

There are several threads on Royal Canin. Type it into the "Search" box to read others opinions on RC.

Moms


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

While at a GSD Spec show the other weekend they were handing out free samples of this food. Now getting something a little extra for my entry is a nice suprise, I must say after reading the lable I decided to put it out for the stray cats, they ate it, but I would never feed it to my dogs. I use Fromm. Just my opinion.


----------

